# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Dicari koi platinum Ginrim 60 up

## Rizky

kalau ada yang punya platinum bersih ginrin 60 cm up boleh juga tuh bisa sms ke nomer saya 

RIZKY
081808543900
atau bisa kirim gambar plus harganya ke 
email: [email protected]

serius bgt

trmis

----------


## Rizky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bmartinusinaga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

